

OS X 10.8.5 update breaks Skype, G+ Hangout on mid-2013 Macbook Airs - anant90
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS5216

======
evadne
Uh, I tried upgrading to 10.8.5 in the middle of nowhere with bad Internet and
it broke my OS X install. Fortunately I have the installer mirrored in a
different volume and installing OS X over the hosed volume fixed it.

Ran into the same problem with 10.8.4. Apparently it does not happen with
10.9…

------
threeio
I was wondering why I wasn't getting a video option on skype for days...
grumble

~~~
anant90
I was able to get it working by replacing AppleCamera.plugin. See
[http://community.skype.com/t5/Mac/Camera-not-Working-on-
MacB...](http://community.skype.com/t5/Mac/Camera-not-Working-on-MacBook-Air-
today-s-last-version/td-p/1927641)

------
nodata
The Facetime camera doesn't work with 32-bit apps?

 _Facepalm_

~~~
anant90
"As a workaround, use an external camera for 32-bit applications that require
a camera on MacBook Air (Mid 2013) computers."

Genius.

------
whizzkid
Dear Apple,

Do not ruin the Macbook.

That is the last thing from you that I still have lots of respect for!

